# Compatibility HP Gen8 Servers with FreeBSD 9.1



## Cxr (Jul 22, 2013)

Dear

I wonder if any of you have had a chance to install FreeBSD 9.1 on a server with the following features. Have you had a compatibility issue?

Server: HP ProLiant DL320e Gen8, Intel Xeon E3-1220 v2 3.1GHz / 8MB / 4 cores, 4 GB
HDD: HP 450GB 6G SAS 15K 3.5IN SC (Amount: 2)
Card HP Ethernet 10 Gb 2-port 530T Adapter (Amount: 1)

Specifically these two:

1. HP 10 Gb Ethernet card based on the chipset: BCM57810S
2. HP 1 Gb 330i Ethernet Adapter 2 Ports per controller

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## jason321 (Aug 2, 2013)

You can install FreeBSD 9.1 on those specifications. As for details about Ethernet on FreeBSD, everything is controlled by drivers, for example: ae(4) that supports Attansic/Atheros L2 PCIe FastEthernet controllers, and are known to support the following hardware:
ASUS EeePC 701
ASUS EeePC 900

Other drivers are age(4), ale(4), axe(4) and bce(4).

Please see this tutorial to understand better http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/hardware.html#ETHERNET.


----------

